# Rica Teca - My Sweet Girl



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

I remember when we brought you home from the breeder. You were a little fluffy black and tan ball of mischief, with a little bit of a white mustache on your chin. Dad would get you to chase him around the house to tire you out at night. You became Max's little sister and kept him company the last two years of his life. 

You loved playing fetch, it didn’t matter what the object was. I can remember you bringing your bone and dropping it at my feet with that look that said – “come on, Mom, throw it, I want to play fetch”. And there was no convincing you that a bone wasn’t really a good fetch toy. I also remember your tennis ball soccer game in the kitchen. I never could kick that ball by you, no matter how hard I tried.

And you were such a great hiking companion. Dad still talks about your hikes with him on the Appalachian Trail to this day. And he remembers the night you saw the deer in the front yard and started after it. But one little whistle from him was enough to call you back. You were the best girl in the world that night.

I remember when I found out that your hips were bad at 5 years old and how my heart sank when the orthopedic vet said you would be completely crippled by the time you were 8. We researched and did everything we could to keep you active and happy. And you were still walking, playing, and hiking at 10, even if you couldn’t do the 6 mile hikes anymore, you could still do a mile or two. Gradually the hikes got less and less because you would pay for it for days if we went too far and we started just going to the park. But you were still determined that you would play ball, no matter what.

It finally came the time when your back legs couldn’t hold you up anymore and we had to help you up and down the stairs and outside. We did all we could to keep you happy, but last Wednesday, you looked at me as if to say – “I’ve had enough” and I knew I had to let you go. I didn’t really want to, but I knew it was the right thing for you.

We all miss you, Rica. But at least now I can think of you running with Max and Kelly and hiking in the woods until we’re all together again.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Tears here for you losing your wonderful girl. I love how they bounce back from a poor prognosis (my Jasmine had horrific x-rays and a supposed future of lots of pain at the age of 4 and she said, "Yea, right. Watch."). Your girl had will. I know how hard it is when they get like that...My Morgan slowly deteriorated as well. 
Oh, I am so sorry for your loss. My heart breaks a little more right now.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry for your loos.

RIP Rica.

Val


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

sometimes i do not know how we are able to bear the loss of these wonderful dogs. i am so sorry.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

TISSUE ALERT!!!! I am so sorry for your loss. It always hurts losing a beloved pet.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Lovely tribute to your special girl. Deep condolence on her loss.









RIP Rica.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Run free at the bridge sweet girl.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss of Rica. Rica sounds so much like my Heidi, who got her diagnosis at 5 too. You are in my thoughts. Run free and without pain, sweet Rica.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

It sounds like she had a wonderful life with you, full of adventures!

I will hug fosters and permanent dogs a little longer and harder tonight as we wish her doGspeed to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss! I followed your thread in the senior section and it was very touching. I could really feel your love and devotion to your girl! May she rest in peace now.


----------



## Legend14 (Apr 9, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. God speed Rica.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a lovely tribute. I'm sorry to hear about Rica's passing.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your tribute is so very loving and touched my soul. What a wonderful girl.


----------

